# Pantani Bicycles



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

With the involvement of Marco Pantani's parents a "PANTANI" is now available, see:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/06/marco-pantani-bicycles.html


----------

